# CC Track day cruise - Leg 1 - Southampton to Newbury



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I am arranging a cruise from Southampton the Chieverley Services at Newbury on the Morning of the Trackday. This invitation is extended to those driving and spectating.

Once at newbury, we will meet with those coming from the North and East and then form a large cruise to travel on to the track.

Our first meeting point will be Rownhams services and then on to Newbury with an intermediate stop (if required) half way up.

We will probably be leaving Rownhams at approx 6 a.m. with the intention to meet ar Cheiverly for 6.45 a.m.

Please let me know who will be there. remember it costs nothing to be a spectator and i will have a spare lid with me for those who dare


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Thats early

Hope to meet up with everyone at the services at 6.45am.

Saturday suppose to be a day of rest.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Thats early
> 
> Hope to meet up with everyone at the services at 6.45am.
> 
> Saturday suppose to be a day of rest.


Cheers Vic


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I may catch you up on route (or may not!!) as I reckon I'll not be at Newbury until about 7:00-7:15. If I'm running early I've join up with you...just don't wait for me just in case! :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I may catch you up on route (or may not!!) as I reckon I'll not be at Newbury until about 7:00-7:15. If I'm running early I've join up with you...just don't wait for me just in case! :wink:


Thanks scotty,
To be honest I think your schedule seems more favourable. I cant see us leaving Chieverley until gon 7a.m.
CC can only be 45 mins from Newbury


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark, would have joined you but am coming from London that morning and convoying with Wak so will see you on the M4 :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Cheers John,
I think I am the only person from our area tracking the car, so unless anyone else is tagging along to spectate, I may be on my own.  - until newbury anyway.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> Cheers John,
> I think I am the only person from our area wrecking the car, so unless anyone else is tagging along to spectate, I may be on my own.  - until newbury anyway.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

subtle


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

jog said:


> subtle


Been busy with PhotoShop Mark?

Lime green and lowered


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers John,
> > I think I am the only person from our area *wrecking the car*, so unless anyone else is tagging along to spectate, I may be on my own.  - until newbury anyway.


He was telling the truth then ... :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sprayed it red again and grew a bigger bush 

Oh and the roof is cut down by approx 3" too.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Is that the new Quattro-Sport or can't you tell us? :wink:

PS. are you in competition with Multiprocess for the largest Sig?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Should be up for that. Will you be hitting Basingstoke on the way through to Newbury?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I thought someone had nicked your shocks mark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> Sprayed it red again and grew a bigger bush
> 
> Oh and the roof is cut down by approx 3" too.


Mark 

I would be careful, some one has left a matchstick on the A34 you'd better take a detour. :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Should be up for that. Will you be hitting Basingstoke on the way through to Newbury?


I will be going straight up the A34 to Newbury so will see you there Neil.
I would imagine Jay will be travelling the same way as you.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Is that the new Quattro-Sport or can't you tell us? :wink:
> 
> PS. are you in competition with Multiprocess for the largest Sig?


Mine is bigger than anyone's!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

jog said:


> I would imagine Jay will be travelling the same way as you.


Fortunately for me I'm staying in Thatcham overnight so as to maximise on sleep!

See you all at Chievely for 6.45am :twisted:


----------



## DC (Dec 12, 2004)

> jog wrote:
> Cheers John,
> I think I am the only person from our area wrecking the car, so unless anyone else is tagging along to spectate, I may be on my own. - until newbury anyway.


Hi Mark, I'm heading to Chievley from central Southampton - if you're still planning on being at Rownhams I'll look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

DC said:


> > jog wrote:
> > Cheers John,
> > I think I am the only person from our area wrecking the car, so unless anyone else is tagging along to spectate, I may be on my own. - until newbury anyway.
> 
> ...


Hi DC
I think it is just you and I leaving from Southampton at that time [smiley=zzz.gif] So i will see you at Rownhams Just after six :? 
What are you driving?


----------



## DC (Dec 12, 2004)

Oops, signature got detached....

Whatever...how many other TT's are you expecting to see in Rownhams at 6am on a Saturday? :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

See you all bright & breezy at Chievely tomorrow morning [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> See you all bright & breezy at Chievely tomorrow morning [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I wont be there now.

Can someone let Jog know at Chievley if he hasn't got my pm tonight.

Ta.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Neil,
Shame you could not come. I hope all is ok.


----------

